# This Is What the Modern Gun Owner Looks Like



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In the articles attempt to again label white males as evil, they found that 25% of gun owners are white, yet missed the piece about 75% being minority or mixed race. One would think that this important conclusion would be something that a logical person would run with in order to overcome the white folks are "bitter clinger" argument?

https://www.thetrace.org/2016/09/modern-gun-owner-harvard-northeastern-survey/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

here is a pic " man with a gun " lol .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Their dishonesty only show's the corruptness of their souls, and the danger that they are to America and our Freedom.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Whatever it takes to paint a picture.

Doesn't help we get these wannabe "Operator" types who are just a bunch of grown up airsofters that would defecate out of their mouths if something started shooting back at them, pretty much anyone who swears they're in a militia and/or calls themselves a Three Percenter and puts a bunch of III sticks on their lifted ford ranger and open carries with a SCAR to "exercise their rights"

As a community gun owners are held under extreme scrutiny by everyone from JTTFs, to the police to the damn politicians and Drive-By Media - the actions of the few define the actions of the many in our case. So when we get these mallninja/Rambo types running around town in full kit or being general retards that is what happens

Can't get angry about it - the firearms industry has turned into bikini clad single celled organisms improperly holding AKs and bald head burly dudes with $hitty tats who might have been a national guardsman try to pitch gear saying "my cousin's friends fiancés brother's buddy from school who is in [insert SOF unit here] used this gear, BUY IT" - when we get a bunch of Beta males (who want to be Alphas but suck turds out of bricks) who are pretty much just used car salesman running the show then that is what happens

/rant off


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Whatever it takes to paint a picture.
> 
> Doesn't help we get these wannabe "Operator" types who are just a bunch of grown up airsofters that would defecate out of their mouths if something started shooting back at them, pretty much anyone who swears they're in a militia and/or calls themselves a Three Percenter and puts a bunch of III sticks on their lifted ford ranger and open carries with a SCAR to "exercise their rights"
> 
> ...


The vast majority of gun owners and those involved in the industry are not like you describe above, from my experience. Rather honest folks that are dedicated to our rights.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The truth does not fit the lies told to get the desired end result. The hallmark of communism/socialism/progressivism/liberalism.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

RedLion said:


> The vast majority of gun owners and those involved in the industry are not like you describe above, from my experience. Rather honest folks that are dedicated to our rights.


Of course not, it is a minority but that is what the media sees.

They don't care about concealed carriers and quiet law abiding citizens

The stock images/vids always circulated are those sketchy mid-90s vids of fat dudes in BDUs doing barrel rolls with SKS's, or guys with sketchy tattoos open carrying AR15s in full kit and those stupid Velcro hats

My point is even if ONE person out of all gun owners did that, that is how we will be painted because it's sensationalist


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll have you know, I did some NG time, and I have kept my fighting physique. :vs_lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They will never be able to pigeon hole gun owners. They can stereotype all they want but gun owners run the Gamut from white to black, male to female, rich to poor, educated to non educated, southern to....whatever else there is, young to old and hunter to non hunter.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, the image of typical gun owners is a gross lie. You never here about female gun owners, responsible black gun owners, collage kids, hippies or anyone but that guy who shot that drone down. Lol


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

ONLY 22% of Americans own guns? Is that correct? That seems scary low to me!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

dmet said:


> ONLY 22% of Americans own guns? Is that correct? That seems scary low to me!


 Only 22% buy over the counter, register and bend over to take it in the shorts. The rest are "criminals" and are not factored into the statistics of "gun owners".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If you look at the chart, only 44% of gun owners are male or female.....Let that sink in.


----------

